
Concerning behavior from team leader, how would you proceed? - coffee-is-good
During a remote standup my team leader:<p>1. made fun of an ethnic group and how they talk. 
2. spoke for one of the newest engineers on the team (who was present), because they already knew what they are doing.
3. dismissed helping when asked for help from another engineer.<p>Unfortunately, this is not surprising behavior from this team leader.
In my opinion, that behavior is not acceptable, healthy, or productive. 
It really bothers me and I&#x27;m concerned for my my team&#x27;s well-being.<p>My question for the HN community, how would you proceed?
======
brudgers
You work for an organization that has put this person in charge. That's what
you are dealing with. A stack of managers and VP's above you that signed off
an the person's selection and who would have to admit being wrong to change
things. If your team lead's manager admits it was an error in judgement, then
your team lead's manager's manager has to admit that they selected a manager
who made an error. And so on, all the way up.

Good luck

------
raxxorrax
Write him an E-Mail describing your concerns. The internet cannot judge people
it doesn't know from statements made by someone involved, no offense.

Don't share that mail in public if you want an honest answer.

~~~
coffee-is-good
Thanks. That is a good suggestion. It's not my intent to have the Internet
judge this person. I'm hoping to receive advice, suggestions, and ideas of how
to proceed. Hopefully, one or more people here have experienced something
similar and can share their thoughts.

